
Google suspendeds Podcast Addict again..for having Podcasts about Covid 19 - krtkush
https://twitter.com/PodcastAddict/status/1261651512947691520
======
OtterGauze
This is ridiculous. Especially since Spotify and Google Podcasts host the same
podcasts.

I guess you can't really get big as a mobile developer now unless you're
already a massive company.

